# Female name ideas for this munchkin



## BrycesMom (May 23, 2012)

My son says "Betty" I think it fits given her "betty davis eyes" in that second shot!

She's beautiful


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Flossie! Hah, my neighbor keeps mistakenly calling Flora "Flossie" and I keep thinking of what an adorable name that is.

Daisy
Lola
Fiona
Ada
Fionnula
Chloe
Sophie
Addison/Addy
Charlie
Rose/Rosie

You can name your pup anything you want, that's the fun of it.  I tend to like the obscure names (I love Fionnula) myself. Good luck, your girl is sooo cute!


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

Kayla
Heidi 
Holly
Sadie
Seena


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Sally
Ellie
Reva


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Sansa
Arya - pronounced r-e-ah


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

like Betty.....not a common name for the dogs around here


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

FinnTastic said:


> Sansa
> Arya - pronounced r-e-ah


 Ahhhh! A "Game of Thrones" fan! Arya is a great name!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks like a Zoey to me. Such a sweet but very inteligent face.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Lilly or Monroe


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Your girl looks like a Tilly. Just adorable!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

When I first saw her blue bow I thought "Blue Belle" (which is a flower)! And "Belle" for short!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Belle was also the first name that came to my mind because of the bow (Belle from Disney had a blue bow lol)


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Edna
Ava
Lana


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ooh, I love Lana! So cute... reminds me of Smallville haha


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Emma would be a good name too.


----------



## jaxdepo (Jun 21, 2012)

I think she looks like a lacey!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Florabora said:


> Flossie! Hah, my neighbor keeps mistakenly calling Flora "Flossie" and I keep thinking of what an adorable name that is.
> 
> Daisy
> Lola
> ...


Fionnula is one of my fave too. Are you by any chance a Secret Garden fan ?


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

so prissy with her polka dot bow.... ADORABLE. To me her name fits that bow in her hair....

"penelope" Or "penny" for short.... or

" Lila"


----------



## I<3myGoldenRetriever (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you all for your suggestions! Her name is penelope but i like to call her penny or penpen for short. =) i'll be posting pictures as she grows. Thanks again!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I like "Cutie Pie" ! What a sweet face.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

How about Sadie.


----------



## tigsmom1017 (Jul 21, 2012)

She looks like a "mandy" to me....don't know why, but that name popped into my head when I saw the pic...good luck on a name. I believe the name should suit the personality..my dog was named in the car on the way home, but i wish we would've waited until we got home...he would've made a great "stanley" or "hoover" (yeah, he's a "floor sucker" lol!)


----------

